# Marshall SV20C DI emulated?



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi All,

A recent thread got me very interested in the Marshall Studio line, particularly the Studio Vintage combo.

I downloaded the manual and it says that it is a speaker emulated output. I have watched pretty much all of the YT stuff out there and no-one mentions that. I read a lot of forum posts (TGP, Marshall forums, etc) and nobody has mentioned it.

Is it a miss print? Has anyone actually tried it? I as because it seems like something that would be very useful to me. If I have to get a cab emulation setup as well, I might as well stick with my Princeton and get a Suhr or whatever loadbox/attenuation/di with cab emulation.

Actually, any comments about the Studio line, combo or head would be useful. They are on sale for 1299 and I have wanted a Marshall for a while.

Thanks
C


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

The Origin20, DSL20, SV20, and SC20 all have DI outs with emulated speaker cabs (in the vein of a 4 x 12 of Greenbacks IIRC).

The Origin20 and DSL20 DI outs can be used for Silent Stage/Silent Recording by unplugging the Origin from a speaker while the amp is turned off, or by leaving the DSL in the Standby (it must always be connected to a speaker load).

The Origin20 head and cab both have an internal resistive load and do not need a speaker load. To use the internal load, turn the amp OFF. Disconnect the speaker. Plug in headphones or your cable to a DAW or FOH. Then use the mains to select your wattage setting. Do NOT unplug the speaker cable or the DI/Headphones cable while the amp is powered on! Do NOT plug in the speaker cable, DI cable, or Headphones while the amp is powered on!

The DSL20, SV20, and SC20 do not have internal resistive loads, and must be connected to a speaker load at all times. If you leave the DSL20 in Standby, you will hear signal through Headphone or a DAW or a FOH connected to the DI out.

I emailed Marshall directly to get this information, and have tested and proven each of these with my personal amps. In my email I asked them why they weren't advertising these features, and they didn't answer that question.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Amazing. Thankyou. There is an incredible amount of info there.

Kinda weird that the studio series doesn't have the resistive load, however, I suspect it could be added on the speaker Jack disconnect? I imagine it would mess with the way the circut sounds though.

C


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Kinda weird that the studio series doesn't have the resistive load, however, I suspect it could be added on the speaker Jack disconnect? I imagine it would mess with the way the circut sounds though.
> 
> C


Yah, I agree.

I find it even stranger that the Origin does have an internal load but the DSL doesn't have an internal load (the DSL must be connected to and external speaker load). Strange that they would split these price point series in half like that.

It is my understanding that although the SV20 and SC20 have DI outs, they do not do Silent Stage/Silent Recording.

I've tried leaving my SV20 and my SC20 connected to a speaker load, but leaving the amps in Standby, and I don't get a DI signal through them like I do with my DSL20.

When I flip the SV20 and SC20 into 5 watt or 20 watt mode, sound/signal comes out of both the speaker and the DI out, just as it does when you run the DSL20 and Origin20 for sound through a speaker and signal through a DI simultaneously.


----------

